# Visual Studio 6.0 Enterprise Installation Issue



## psych0naut (Jan 15, 2002)

When attempting to install Visual Studio 6.0 Enterprise on an HP Vectra VLi8 running Windows 2000 Professional I received the following error:

"Failed to register C:\Program Files\Common Files\designer\MSADDNDR.DLL"

Any idea what's going on here and how I can resolve it so I can install the program successfully? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I guess you could always try "REGSVR32 &lt;path&gt;MSADDNDR.DLL" but I'm interested in knowing if office 2000 or greater is installed (and has a more recent version of it somewhere) and maybe more importantly whether you are going to put VS6 SP5 on this (recommended).


----------



## psych0naut (Jan 15, 2002)

Office 2002 is installed. I did a search for that file and renamed it to xxx.123 from xxx.dll. I also found a solution on Microsoft's Support site that involved changing the permissions with reg32 as you suggested. Carried it out as suggested and it still failed to registed. The Microsoft article suggests it could be a conflict with Crystal Reports (which is installed on this box). I'm thinking of uninstalling it, Installing Visual Studio 6, and *then* reinstalling Crystal Reports. Whaddya think?


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Are these the ones you found?
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q270717

http://support.crystaldecisions.com/library/kbase/articles/c2007581.asp
and
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q259569


----------



## psych0naut (Jan 15, 2002)

I finally resolved the issue by applying the patches found on the crystaldecisions website. Thx for your help everyone!


----------

